# Using a ski/snowboard helmet?



## cog_nate (Dec 6, 2004)

Just started bike commuting a couple months ago, and I've been using an ancient Bell helmet I picked up at a Goodwill. It's in good physical shape--no cracks or anything--but I was thinking about getting a new one. Thing is, the coolest helmet I've seen is the Bad Lieutenant by Giro, and it's for snowboarding/skiing. The Bell Faction looks pretty good, but the Giro one edges it out, I think.

Is there any lack of functionality in a snowboarding helmet that should preclude it from bicycle use? There's no ventilation in the Giro helmet, but since it's a two-mile commute, does that make much of a difference? Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

cog_nate said:


> Just started bike commuting a couple months ago, and I've been using an ancient Bell helmet I picked up at a Goodwill. It's in good physical shape--no cracks or anything--but I was thinking about getting a new one. Thing is, the coolest helmet I've seen is the Bad Lieutenant by Giro, and it's for snowboarding/skiing. The Bell Faction looks pretty good, but the Giro one edges it out, I think.
> 
> Is there any lack of functionality in a snowboarding helmet that should preclude it from bicycle use? There's no ventilation in the Giro helmet, but since it's a two-mile commute, does that make much of a difference? Thanks.


Ventilation could be an issue if work hard during your commute (e.g. lots-o-climbing) or if it gets really hot in the summer. If not, got for it. Definitely dump the goodwill (cycling?) helmet though. Who knows what it's been through and it could be bad even though it doesn't show any obvious signs of damage.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yes...*



Mr.Bob said:


> Ventilation could be an issue if work hard during your commute (e.g. lots-o-climbing) or if it gets really hot in the summer. If not, got for it. Definitely dump the goodwill (cycling?) helmet though. Who knows what it's been through and it could be bad even though it doesn't show any obvious signs of damage.


I agree with Mr. Bob. Ditch the old helmet. Any helmet has a protection lifespan based on UV degrading, being knocked around, etc.

I agree also that the Snowboard helmet will work, but you will suffer like a dog when the sun starts beating down on you. You can find a decently ventilated, safe helment in the $30-$50 range in a Bell (same company as Giro) and several other brands.

I ride the high end Giro mountain bike helmet (I forgot the name) due to it's light weight, large vents and overall comfort.

Ken


----------



## lawhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

There might be functionality issues. My Giro E-2 helmet looks like it comes down further in the back to protect the brain stem or whatever is under there. If you need a cool helmet in terms of looks (and definitely in ventilation) look at the Giro Zen or various BMX style helmets.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Zen! That's it!*



lawhoo said:


> There might be functionality issues. My Giro E-2 helmet looks like it comes down further in the back to protect the brain stem or whatever is under there. If you need a cool helmet in terms of looks (and definitely in ventilation) look at the Giro Zen or various BMX style helmets.


That's the model of the helmet I have.


----------



## cog_nate (Dec 6, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. I think I'll go with the Bell Faction, since--even though it's not an issue right now--it will heat up in the summer and I'd rather have some ventilation.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Lots of material out there for you to digest regarding helmets and what is appropriate for the activity you are involved in. The more I have read, the more I believe that a lot of thought has been put into helmets for each particular application. They may appear similar in many ways (hard shell with a Styrofoam liner, a chin strap and some vent holes), but in fact they all have different testing criteria designed to be most applicable to that particular activity.

http://www.smf.org/

http://www.magma.ca/~ocbc/hfaq.html

http://www.bhsi.org/standard.htm

http://www.cdc.gov/epo/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00036941.htm#00000956.htm

Personally, I wouldn't use a snowboarding for cycling although I have not directly compared the two. I did look into skateboarding helmets a while back and determined that I would not use one for cycling because my own admittedly 'shadetree analysis' of their testing standards leads me to believe a cycling helmet will offer me more appropriate protection for the type of incidents I am likely to be involved in.

In the end, it's up to you.


----------

